# Cambridge - Azur 640Tv2 - Tuner



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anyone here have the Cambridge - Azur 640Tv2 - Tuner? If so how do you like it? I live in Orlando florida how can I find out if I have any digital transmissions here? How good is the FM reception with an indoor antenna? Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You mean there are still FM stations out there? I've been with XM for so long I forgot about FM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> You mean there are still FM stations out there? I've been with XM for so long I forgot about FM.


XM/Sirius = bad sound quality  sorry... just had to say it!


----------

